# 72 evinrude sportwin 9.5



## DiverDog357 (Apr 9, 2009)

So I bought a 9.5 Sportwin this week. I took it out yestarday and it ran great. A buddy and me went today and it ran horrible. I could get it to idle but it was a bit choppy, and while revving it, it would get worse. We probably only went 1/2 as fast as yestarday. I didnt buy it from a shop, but that is where I picked it up at. The seller had it there to be checked out and fixed up. The mechanic said he did the points, condensor, plugs and wires. Also the day I went to get it, he said it had an exhaust leak and he had to replace a rubber bushing, or gasket or something. It was a pretty big piece of rubber. I have new gas, mixed 50-1 brand new fittings, and good fuel line. It was a lot worse at 1/2 to wot but you could tell it wasnt right thru all throttle positions, and whether it was in gear or not. It was not revving anywhere near as high as it did before. There is a knob on the front left side that reads, rich/lean. I tried adjusting that with no change. I think it is missing but I also wonder if it is not getting fuel, is getting to much fuel, not getting spark. One time when we were changing spots it ran good for about 30 seconds but as I opened it up it started acting up and was running bad again. Where should I start in trying to diagnose the problem? I'm an outboard newb so if you could explain things in laymans terms I would appreciate it.

Also inside the cowl there is foam, but it is cut away where the holes are in the back part of the cowl to let air in. Is this foam supposed to cover the hole acting as an air filter, or are there no air filters on outboards being there is little dust on the water. If it should be covered what should I do to fix it? 

What a downer. I finally got my other seat and the floor put in and carpeted. I was happy to get the motor, and now it's messed up. What a downer. I'm wondering now if I should have waited longer and just bought a new one. Another thing that sucks is that the guy said it was a 9.9 and when I researched em the 9.9 was a good motor. After I bought it and brought it home I noticed the sticker said it was a 9.5 and I've been reading up on them and there is not much praise for them. We did however catch double the limit of trout, and even kept a couple for Friday. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Zum (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm no mechanic but when I hear stuff like that,always think carb.or fuel issues.
You mentioned the cowling,did by chance try to run it without the cowling on?Could be a simple fix not getting enough air.


----------



## DiverDog357 (Apr 10, 2009)

I didnt try it with the cowl off. I wish i would have. I just talked to the mechanic and he told me to bring it back so thats what I'm gonna do. Hopefully he will get it going and that will be it. No more problems.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 10, 2009)

did the motor start smoking worse when it started running ruff? if so what color. pull your plugs and see what color they are if you ran it long enough to get um hot. oop never mind just seen your last post. hope he gets it for ya!


----------



## DiverDog357 (Apr 10, 2009)

Loggerhead, it didnt seem to smoke anymore than before. I pulled the plugs today and they looked good. Brown tips. Both of them did have some extremely small drops of goo on them. I figure that is normal for a two stroke. Didnt look too bad, but I am wondering if maybe the carb got dirty. I am gonna take it on Monday if I dont figure it out b4 then.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Whats with the sudden interest in these motors recently? :?: :?:


----------



## DiverDog357 (Apr 10, 2009)

Only interest I had was that it was under the 10 hp restriction of my boat, and it was for sale. When I went to look at it, it fired right up and ran like a top. Originally the guy had it posted as a 9.9 and when I googled them I didnt find many negative things about em. Once I got it I saw that it was a 9.5 but the boat shop owner said it was a good motor and that he went over it and tuned it up. I dont know what all he did but he seems to be a good guy. I talked to him today and he said to bring it in and he'll look at it. He didnt even sell me the motor his buddy did, but he did the work on it. From what I gather is the seller picks up these motors at auctions, estate sales, and flea markets then has the boat shop go over them, and he sells them for a profit. He was really cool and had a ton of motors at his shop that he was working on for customers. He even offered to let me fish in his pond in back of the shop that he has trout, walleye, pike, smallies, largemouth, crappie, blue gill, and catfish in. I will probably take him up on the offer when I take the motor back down so he can fix it. It's about 80 miles away so I dont want to leave it there and have to go back to get it.

Anyone know where I can download a service manual for this bad boy. I have been checking some of the popular torrent sites with no luck. I have found the diagnostic software for the e tech engines but nothing for the old motors.


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 10, 2009)

That foam inside the cowl was always suspected to be the cause of your problem. Running it with the Cowl off will tell you if that's the problem.

The next thing you want to do is squeeze the bulb when its running rough. The Fuel pump on those things would leak or underperform from time to time. Squeezing the bulb will refill the carb and if that fixes it (temporarily) then you need a fuel pump but you should check every one of the hose Connections first.

I have owed six of those neat little motors. Some of the craziest things have happend because some humanoid just couldnt be sensable about what he did to them. :roll:


----------



## DiverDog357 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thud, I did squeeze the bulb and it was hard as a rock, so I don't think that's it. I didnt check the lines under the cowl while running it. I didnt smell any gas yestarday so I dont think it's leaking any. You say about the foam. I dont think it sits tight against the carb but I may be wrong. I was also wondering since it doesnt have a filter per say what keeps water from getting in the carb. Do you think its possible that it could pull very moist air in and cause it to run bad?


----------



## Zum (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't think there is a air filter and if there was most people would tell you to take it out.
Doesn't take much "dirt" sometimes to mess up a carb.
If it runs well at his shop with the cowling off or even at your house,then might be a air flow problem.
No pin holes,cracks in the fuel lines to the carb because you said know gas smell.


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 10, 2009)

It never had an air filter.
So it SEEMS like you have a little dirt in the carb. Since the problem is the same for high speed and low speed. (after you get it to Idle again and warmed up, you can re-adjust the RICH/LEAN Idle jet.

"Getting the engine to suck a piece of dirt out of the jet."
I've never done it, but it worked the time I watched it done.

Get the engine going at a high rpm. When you figure out how to do this, slap your hand down over the intake of the Carb. Shut it tight for a split second.
The theory is the engine vacuam will pull the dirt right on through the Jet.

There is a fuel filter in the fuel line on the engine. The big Stainless screw has a slot that will take a Nickel. That unscrews a big piece of plastic and inside that is a screen. I've never seen that to be a problem though. That screen will only stop Children and othe small Rodents from going through.


----------



## LarryA (Apr 10, 2009)

Hope you get your problem solved without exspense. I know the felling; went through all kinds of boat leak problems after I bought mine.
Be sure to let us know what you find out when it's running good.


----------



## DiverDog357 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, I couldnt just sit around and wait til Monday to get it fixed. I pulled the plugs and they were brown but wet. I sanded em and wiped em down and put em back in, still running bad. So I took them out and cleaned em again this time I started playing with the rich/lean knob on the front face of the cowl. The knob was turned all the way to lean. I turned it six turns toward rich, and tried it again. This time it fired right up and I was able to get it to idle smoothly. I ran it for a few minutes reving it up and holding it. It seems to be running good now. 

I have taken some pics and videos and have a few more questions. One in these pics there are holes drilled, I cant tell if they are factory or not. The ones in the back are the same level as the exhaust and water hole so I am thinking when running the motor that water will be getting inside the cowl. Should I plug these up??






Ones on front:





Did they do this factory or did they drill these ones inside the handle for more air flow:





See all the oil on the surface? I know there will be some, but should there be that much?





If you watch this video there is water coming down out where I am pointing. There are no little holes that I can see so I dont think it should be doing this. I think it is coming from somewhere up inside. It is definately coming out with some pressure and not just dripping down. Will this hurt anything if I let it go or do I have to find out where it's coming from and seal it? Could I use some J B Weld if I have to seal it?
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3430380726/

This is what I fooled with turning back and forth and finally got it running good.





Is this just a fine tuning? Can I hurt the motor by adjusting this too much and not knowing it? It says slow speed so I am afraid it will still run bad at WOT unless I had a couple of problems. I am thinking that by the slow speed adjustment being wrong, I carboned up the plugs then it started running bad at all speeds. Hopefully I can get it out on the river b4 Monday and see how it does. If the water in the video is something bad I will probably still take it back to the shop and have him fix that. Thanks for all you guys help. I'm sure I'm driving some of you crazy, cause I'm driving myself crazy with all of this.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 10, 2009)

While you have it running pour a cap full or two of sea foam down the carb.


----------

